# Is $1.20 /AH. a good price for lifepo4 batteries????



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

They are 3.2 volt nominal but the price sounds good. If you have the room and budget go with the 200AH cells and not the 100AH cells.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

$1.20 per ah is not a bad price, don't forget to add shipping, and be sure that includes all import fees etc.

what brand batteries? Thundersky and CALB are very comparable, but HiPower might not be what you want if they are the lower C output ones.

from whom? from stock, or FOB china?

...with these batteries it really matters WHO you are buying from as there have been delivery issues with some vendors in the past, and present.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

That is a good price for Winston Battery (formerly Thunder Sky) LiFeYPO4 cells. I paid $1.21 an amp hour for them one year ago. They are generally quoted as having a nominal voltage of 3.2 volts.

Usually 45 of them are used in series to make a 144 volt pack. You can generally choose 48 cells if you prefer. If you use 50 cells to make an approximate 144 volt pack be sure it doesn't exceed the voltage limits of your other parts (usually not a problem until peak charging voltages start to approach 200 volts.)


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Not bad but I thought that brand was better priced than Calb. I got Calb for 1.21 back in December. As was said, it depends on what that price includes. My price was for everything related to the batteries, import fees etc. Calb straps were 1.50 each and included bolts and washers.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

The prices have actually been dropped some, though I suspect they they are creeping up again since the dollar is not as strong as it was. I paid for mine back in Dec. '09 from EVC and received them right at the beginning of March 2010 (I may have been the last person to get a battery order from them.) The price included shipping and everything, even the end plates with straps, and cell connectors with stainless steel bolts washers and lock washers. I choose to buy new braided cell connectors from EVworks (but that's just me.)

I'm not convinced there is a nickels worth of difference between CALB Winston cells where the rubber meets the road. CALB seems to work hard at packing a few more amp hours into a given space. They had a reputation for slightly lower internal resistance, but I'm not seeing it compared to my TS cells (2.91 average volts at 5C.) The word is CALB builds on license using Winston technology. The Yttrium doping now used in Winston cells supposedly lower internal resistance, especially when cold. I have early Yttrium doped cells, still labeled Thunder Sky LFP but listed as LiFeYPO4 on the spec sheet and warrantee info that shipped with the cells (this isn't cell level data like some CALB purchasers have received.)


----------



## Pushthatbolder (Mar 30, 2011)

"1)The*above*quote*is*EXW*price,*without*any*transportation*fee.)
Says the lady who msgd me.

Winston*Battery Limited
Website: www.winston-battery.com

Christina Fan
*
Sales*Representative


----------



## Pushthatbolder (Mar 30, 2011)

2, Transportation
1) You can using your specified forwarder, but please assure that they can ship battery, as you know battery is special goods.
2) You can consign our forwarder to ship the goods for you. I will provide their contact to you then.
3) Although our term is EX-work, we will arrange everything till you you receive the goods.

I'm going to email them and ask the how much???? I'll post as soon as I get it???


----------



## LithiumStorage (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't forget US customs = 3.4%

You may find it's cheaper at the end to buy from a local distributor...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, after customs, fees and a broker (or you can do it yourself if you know how/have done it before), you might be better local.

Where are you from?


----------



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

Aloha, all. I ordered mine from Calibpower in California, sent a check and got the battereis 10 days later by SHIP to Hawaii @ about $1.24 an AH. Busbar kits are 1.50 each. I do not understand why people are putting themselves under so much grief and risk for trying to save 1 or 3 pennies an a/h.

francis


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

Same for me, ordered from Keegan at CALIB, Ca. Coming tomorrow. $1.25/ah


----------

